# F250 Super Duty and Pioneer Stage 4. My attempt at SQ



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Ok guys. I'm back at it again. But this time I truly hope this is the equipment I will keep for a long time. I know I've gone through tons of equipment without installing it. More than I care to admit. One of the main reasons being I'm anal about having everything "match." 
I recently bought a 2001 F250 crew cab and hoping it will last a long time. I absolutely love this truck. It has the 7.3 and should be nearly bullet proof. The exterior has some wear to it, which is expect with 185,000 miles. But the interior is immaculately. It's near perfect. I bought the truck because my custom cabinet business has been really good. And I bought an enclosed trailer, so I needed a truck. And along with the cabinet business growing I decided to build a new workshop on my property. And I promised myself I would not start my install until the shop was done. 
And as of this weekend the shop has power and the inside is done. The exterior still need paint but with the weather being what it is, it will have to wait a bit. The shop is 30x44 with 12' ceilings. And I feel very blessed that the business has allowed this. The tools will get moved in when I get back from visiting family for New Years. I'll post up some pics of the shop and the truck 
So onto the audio. I'm a huge Pioneer fan for some reason. So I decided to go all Pioneer Stage 4. This would normally not be in my budget but I searched and found some great deals. The head u it will be a P01. I love the Japanese menus actually. To me it adds to the "rarity" of the deck. And my pride and joy is a trio of Stage 4 amps. I have a pair of PRS-A900s that will run the 3 way Stage 4 comps. And a PRS-1200SPL to run at least one of the Stage 4 10" subs. I have a pair of subs but unsure if I will be able to fit both. 
All the drivers will be in front of the truck. Midbass in door locations, tweeters and midrange in sails or A pillers, and the sub/subs in the center console area. I have some idea a for the subs that I will share later. The amps, cap, and distribution will go behind the rear seat. 
I actually installed a 12" flip down for the kids this evening. That's what made me decide to go ahead and to this build log. It will be motivation to keep going. So here's some pics:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dude, that's Shake N Bake right there.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Chit. Just don't tell anyone about my Mike Honcho secret.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oh my that garage...


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> oh my that garage...


I am very happy with it. But once the tools come in we will see what's left a far as free space. I do custom cabinets so I have a few tools. 
My dad, cousin, and I did that entire shop in 5-6 weeks. Mainly working evenings and weekends only. The exterior is nice in my opinions. Not just a shop. It matches the house. It has exposed rafter tails, shingles in the gable, metal roof, all Hardi plank. 
I'm pretty proud of it to be honest. I've wanted my own shop for a long long time.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So will this be a build log, or just a "spread"...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

no pics of the outside? I know this isnt garage-journal but the way you described it, you really need to post pics of the outside. Oh and the Stage-four stuff is nice too


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet baby Jesus...That garage is like heaven.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Pioneer stage4 full system? 

I'm in, I'm in, I'm in


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

I bought a 2000 F250SD/7.3 Super Cab back in May with 95K miles on it. The 7.3 is a monster and it is a 500K engine if there ever was one for sure. I was tickled pink to find one with less than 100K on it. Looking forward to your build.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm definitely in for this. What a great shop and truck! I'm a fan of those trucks myself










Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Wrong pic lol










Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> Wrong pic lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the "Rare" bronze Badlands rims on your truck?

Sorry OP, I'm putting a system into my 2003 F350 right now, and am really excited to see how your system turns out.

Yeah.....gotta love having space in the shop! 
I wish I would have put some kind of lino or spray on the floor, as the paint just wears off.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

jpeezy said:


> no pics of the outside? I know this isnt garage-journal but the way you described it, you really need to post pics of the outside. Oh and the Stage-four stuff is nice too


I'll add some when I get back home. It's basically identical to my garage except about 50% bigger .


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

eddieg said:


> Pioneer stage4 full system?
> 
> I'm in, I'm in, I'm in


Yes sir. Deck, amps, comp, and sub .


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments about the Ford. I'd love to see this thing get 500k miles. On a 800 mile round trip right now.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Extended Power said:


> Are those the "Rare" bronze Badlands rims on your truck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are XD Badlands wheels but they were chrome I just plasti-dipped them with some black with silver metalizer. It gave them a graphite look that I really dig.


Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish ford had stayed with the 7.3 powerstroke instead of that ****ty 6.0


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

Audiophilefred said:


> I wish ford had stayed with the 7.3 powerstroke instead of that ****ty 6.0


Well 6.0 didn't last very long (thank God) and the 6.4 was a fuel pig. The new 6.7 is looking like it will be a solid motor, but the cost of a new diesel is thru the ceiling! 7.3's are pigs as far as speed, but they will pull a train and last a very long time with just good basic maintenance. International got the 7.3 right.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I really hope you didn't have to spread your butt cheeks for any of that audio stuff or your nice ass shop!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> I really hope you didn't have to spread your butt cheeks for any of that audio stuff or your nice ass shop!


Lol. Ole Mike Honcho style.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

McKinneyMike said:


> Well 6.0 didn't last very long (thank God) and the 6.4 was a fuel pig. The new 6.7 is looking like it will be a solid motor, but the cost of a new diesel is thru the ceiling! 7.3's are pigs as far as speed, but they will pull a train and last a very long time with just good basic maintenance. International got the 7.3 right.


And I forgot to mention that the transmission was replaced before the dealership put it on the lot. So I have a 3 year warrenty on that now. I change the oil every 3-5k miles and hope to have it for a long time.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Here's some pics during construction. Kinda gives you an idea how it sits on the property. And feel free to post pics of y'all's Super Duty trucks too. This thread can get off topic to include garages and trucks ha.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice. Have an '07 6.0 myself; looking forward to seeing more of your build.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Mmmmm, stage 4 goodness. I'm in


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Audiophilefred said:


> I wish ford had stayed with the 7.3 powerstroke instead of that ****ty 6.0


....here's my ****ty 6.0L











OP, sorry for the derail.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

^^^ no apologies needed. I have no problems with other Super Duty pics and garages being posted. 
That's cool how Ford changed up the underhood from my 7.3 to your 6.0 .


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Extended Power said:


> ....here's my ****ty 6.0L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And where is your build log?! U need one. I just looked through the thread you have about sound deadening. Your amp rack is nice!


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

pjc said:


> ^^^ no apologies needed. I have no problems with other Super Duty pics and garages being posted.
> That's cool how Ford changed up the underhood from my 7.3 to your 6.0 .


Haha...not much is Ford under my hood anymore.
This picture was of my last set of compound turbo setup that I built myself. I did have a professional welder do the aluminum welding on the intake manifold though, as it's totally different now. (Comes in from the front instead of on top.)



pjc said:


> And where is your build log?! U need one. I just looked through the thread you have about sound deadening. Your amp rack is nice!


Just got the rack installed about half an hour ago.
The pictures suck because of ****ty lighting, and the blue doesn't seem to show up like it does in person.










Shoulda changed the rug, but I'm pretty tired of working on it right now, and probably won't see a bit of it when the buckets go back in, and the seat belts are put back in.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

That's clean. I think I can visualize what I want. Hope there's room for it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice very nice


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't wait yo, should be awesome


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

pjc said:


> ^^^ no apologies needed. I have no problems with other Super Duty pics and garages being posted.


My Super Duty for your thread:
[









Re-posting my build log soon.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

^^^ link your build log on link on s you repost it. So if someone wants to search build logs in trucks like ours they can be found. 
Good looking truck.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

No progress on the truck but getting the shop set up exactly how I want it. Dust collection, air lines, lumber racks, etc. 
My 4 yo said he wanted a desk in "our" shop so I gave him one. And went with a yellow stain. It's hard to see in the pics but you can still see the grain pretty good. I like it. It's different. Then I gave the cabinets 2 good costs of laquer. The doors and drawer fronts will be made soon. The top of the desk is bedliner that's been sanded fairly smooth. It will do. The stereo in the shop is also getting worked on as well as a new mobile miter saw stand. And there are other storage cabinets being built. 
Oh... The truck is getting a TS Performance 6 position chip and new intake. And exhaust will get ordered next week. 

Here ya go:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice work there head Honcho!


----------



## backpachyderm (Dec 17, 2010)

Get to work so I can blatantly steal some ideas!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^, lol...


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Man you might be waiting a while to steal ideas lol. My business has gotten pretty busy lately. I'm trying to get this going ha.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent job on the amp rack/backboard. Can you post a few more pics of it with some closer shots? I'm digging the copper pieces used for power/speaker connections.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

That garage is just WHOA, coming from someone who lives in uk with cold and rain and works on his driveway.


----------



## ptaudio415 (Dec 30, 2013)

I cant wait for pics. Good to see the older super dutys are getting some love lol. Just got mine in October. 04 4x4 6.0. Just put in my pioneer deh-80prs and i love that head unit.. Keep it coming


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

This is why I created the build log... Motivation ha. My business is holding me back from my audio dreams but providing in many other ways. Dang priorities ha.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Get er done by the CS show PJ!! You can do it!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Get er done by the CS show PJ!! You can do it!


Definitely my goal. I had a couple jobs unexpectedly come up, which is a good thing. But my goal is to dedicate a week or so all at once and knock it out. Then I'll probably be visiting you and Erik to get it tuned just right.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Ok. So there has been no progress to the shop. But the shop has been just about completely set up like I want and cabinets are in full production. Money has to be made in order for audio to happen ha. 
And also there has been a huge distraction from audio. I got a new job. I will continue to do my custom cabinet business but I took a job as a flight medic. I've wanted to do this for a long long time. I'll be busy with education and training for the next month or two. But figured I'd update this thread with my good news. Here's the new ride!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations to a great guy who so deserves this. I can fully understand why audio would take a back seat to something as grand as this. My best goes out to you my friend, and keep that front leveled.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool truck and awesome shop. I had a 2000 Excursion with the 7.3. Had about a 12" lift and some 38x15.5x20 wheels. Tons of fun. I took a slightly different direction with each front door having 1 15" and 2 12" Peavey Black Widows and 3 Peavey RX-14 compression drivers, but it was fun regardless.

Cant wait to see your progress. That Pioneer stuff is great!
"


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Congratulations to a great guy who so deserves this. I can fully understand why audio would take a back seat to something as grand as this. My best goes out to you my friend, and keep that front leveled.


Thanks my texting buddy. I appreciate it. And u know I want to do the built. Just looking for time. Ha.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## asif uya (Feb 15, 2015)

nice I am very happy with it


----------

